# WCA Profile now displayed



## pjk (May 12, 2008)

Your WCA Profile is now displayed (if you have one and entered it in) under your Avatar (see under my Avatar to the left for example). To make yours show up:
Go to *User CP* > *Edit Profile*, scroll to bottom under Additional Information to "*Enter your WCA profile code (if available)*", and enter your WCA profile code there.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 13, 2008)

Where do I find my profile code?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 13, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Where do I find my profile code?



Go to the WCA website, and search for your name:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/persons.php

Click on your entry, and then use the URL there to find your code.

From the edit profile page: [example: for http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1234ABCD12, the profile code would be "1234ABCD12"]


----------



## Kenneth (May 13, 2008)

Codes are the year when you did your first competition, the four first letters of your last name and a number 01-99, 01 if you are the only person that has the same year and last name, else it may be something higher.

I'm 2005GUST01 and my brother is 2005GUST02


----------



## Kenneth (May 16, 2008)

BTW, look at this WCA ID: 1982PETR01

Not many has a year like that =)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 16, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> BTW, look at this WCA ID: 1982PETR01
> 
> Not many has a year like that =)



Well, there's also this one: 1982RAZO01

Go Guus!

(And I assume there are 17 more - all the 1982 championship competitors.)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 20, 2008)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=WC1982

^Yep, just check it out!


----------



## martijn_cube (May 23, 2008)

strange, the WR holder from 1982 championchip, Minh Thai, never competed after that. i wander if he still solves the cube sometimes?


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 24, 2008)

What happens if more than 99 people with the same (or similar) name join in a particular year? Like JOHNson/JOHNston or CHEN. Does their 4th letter get dropped so you can go up to 999? What if a person's last name has fewer than 4 characters, like "LI".


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 24, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> What happens if more than 99 people with the same (or similar) name join in a particular year? Like JOHNson/JOHNston or CHEN. Does their 4th letter get dropped so you can go up to 999? What if a person's last name has fewer than 4 characters, like "LI".


For <4 letters, they loop onto the first: Leyan Lo: LOLE
They'll worry about a 3-letter name when they see one.

Also, it's organized by year, so you'd need 99 people in the same year. Europe, USA, and Asia each haven't had 1000 competitors yet, so that's not happening anytime soon, and I don't think anyone is worrying.
We haven't even had a "SMITh..." yet...
(Anyhow, it shouldn't be too much trouble to add extra digits/characters if we get millions of new competitor a year...)

Anyhow, that's an issue for Ron and Stefan, or whoever's in the WCA database team, not us on this forum (unless they ask us  ). We can't really say what happens/will happen until they decide.

And you might be wondering about double names: See Kim Yong-Hun 2 and Kim Kyung-Ho 2.


martijn_cube: I think he knew about Worlds '03, but didn't want to defend his title.


----------



## Kenneth (May 24, 2008)

martijn_cube: I can add that 1982THAI01 was in some iterview before WC 2003, he there said he did not think anyone was able to beat his world record, His rank is now 877 for 3x3x3 single   

At least it's what I heard, somewhere some years ago but I cannot recall the source.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 24, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> We haven't even had a "SMITh..." yet...



That's coming next weekend in Cincinnati. Go Shaden!


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 24, 2008)

It doesn't look like we have a STAN either. Cincinnati!


----------



## Stefan (May 25, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> What happens if more than 99 people with the same (or similar) name join in a particular year?



The sky will open, beautiful music will play, god will give us his algorithm. And we'll add another digit.


----------



## genwin (May 26, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> strange, the WR holder from 1982 championchip, Minh Thai, never competed after that. i wander if he still solves the cube sometimes?



Whats with the 20 year hiatus anyway?? That seems a very very long time between the championships..


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 26, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > We haven't even had a "SMITh..." yet...
> ...




Woohoo! Go me! First Smith in the database


----------

